# Best Midwestern film school?



## Alexa P. (Feb 23, 2022)

We're compiling a Best Film Schools listicle and need your input! We welcome opinions ONLY from current students, former students who attended for at least 2+ semesters, and alumni at U.S. universities. 

Please submit your vote by the end of this week (2/25) at noon (PST). 

Thank you!


----------

